# burial insurance



## john merlin (12 mo ago)

i see all thai people have a burial insurance in the village where i live and i think this is good to have this insurance when you married, but my thai wife all way told me this insurance is only for thai people,i am not sur she right any one know about burial insurance for expat living in thailand?


----------

